# mini french bulldogs



## princesssugarg (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi I was wondering about the mini french bulldog.
I have recently started to want a buddy for my almost 3 yr male chihuahua and fell iin love with the french bulldog.
everyone I have talked about this with has said that this would not be a good match. If you have one and know them Id like some info. What im looking at these mini french bulldogs are 2000-to 4000$$ and before I drop this sorta cash on a dog I need to know that this will work. thanks


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Is there such a thing as a mini Frenchie? Or are you just talking about a genetically small animal? Why would a Frenchie not be a good match for a Chihuahua? What have people been telling you that makes you think it isn't a good idea?


----------



## princesssugarg (Dec 31, 2008)

well the standard for a frenchie is about 20to 25 lbs my dog is about 6 or 7 lbs from the internet there are like mini french bulldogs that should be like 15 lbs but that they are in the 3000+range but the temperment of a bulldog is what I have been told would not match a chihuahua


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

As far as I know there are no Miniature Frenchies... only those that are regular sized. The dogs being sold as Miniature French Bulldogs are likely runts mixed with runts by bad breeders to make them appear cuter and more appealing...when in reality they are rife with health and temperament problems. 

Have you considered getting a standard Frenchie?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

So there is no such thing as a mini Frenchie. It's not a breed, right? Your mini dog could easily grow up to be totally normal. Am I understanding correctly? 

I guess I'm not the person to offer advice on this, lol. I still don't seem to be understanding why the two dogs wouldn't get along. Both small dogs, both pretty high energy. Seems like they'd have fun playing. I tend to think of a Chi as being more fragile than a Frenchie, but I'm sure with you looking out for it, it would be okay.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Have you ever MET a Frenchie, "miniature" or otherwise? I would suggest meeting several to see if you really like them, or if you just like how they look. I suggest this with any breed you want to get.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

For accurate breed information start here with the National Breed Club breeders' Directory: http://www.frenchbulldogclub.org/ht/d/sp/i/310/pid/310

The AKC breed standard is found on this page: http://www.akc.org/breeds/french_bulldog/

And here's the UKC breed standard for comparison: http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/Breeds/FrenchBulldog


----------



## princesssugarg (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah willowyyou are right Iam going to check out some breeders
I go to the dog park but I have not seen one there.
I was inatially looking for a blue chihuahua then found a 
Blue Frenchie and was amazed. Then kept serching
And found websites saying mini frenchies.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Princess - I would recommend hopping over to FrogDogBlog and reading a little bit about what she writes about finding a reputable breeder of Frenchies. 

http://bullmarketfrogs.com/blog/

She's a very responsible breeder herself and has some VERY good informatoin.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I didn't know there was such a thing as a blue Frenchie. You learn something new every day if you're not careful!


----------

